# PSE F4 Maxis Specs



## TNight (Feb 6, 2011)

F-4 One-Cam 

Model # 0750OC 
String: High Performance Synthetic 
Let-Off: 
Eccentric: One-Cam 
Bow Weight: 
Handle: F-4 
IBO Speed: 
Limb: 3644 Straight 
Axle to Axle: 40in 
Brace Height: 
Cable: Split Harness 
Notes: 



Draw Module Stop String Length Buss Length 
28 5 98.75 42.50 
29 6 98.75 42.50 
30 7 98.75 42.50 



Draw Cable Cut Cable Ext Cable Type Cable Control 
28 S 
29 S 
30 S 




Draw Draw Weight 30 40 50 60 70 80 
28 60 TO 70 45 47 
29 60 TO 70 45 47 
30


----------

